# Reupholstering Door Panels



## AshleyRG (Jan 30, 2005)

So I have an MK4 Jetta that has the tan and black interior. The seats were tan but I sold those and bought black. Now, I want to have the fabric on my door panels reupholstered in black as well (I'm going for the whole two tone thing... the end result is going to be amazing). Except... I went to get a quote on the job, and it was almost $600! Does anyone know how to go about taking out the inserts? I have a friend who said he would help, but he's never worked with VW and I don't want to run into too many problems. Any advice anyone has would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (AshleyRG)*

Seems that everyone is 'trying' to do this, but I have not seen any successful DIY's. I bought a set of cheap mk3 jetta door panels and am trying to reupholster them. I cut out and ripped off the material that was glued to the panel itself. I will try to make a template from it and then use some ultra suede and spray glue it in place. I will let you know how it goes. 
Anyone successful in their attempts to do this?


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*

I'm not sure about the MkIV's but I do know that for the MkIII's they are a MAJOR PITA to work with and you have to figure out a way of "finishing" off the transition from where the fabric use to be and the vinyl currently is. OEM finish looks like a heated weld press was used in the transition point. I hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-DasLightTheWay* »_ OEM finish looks like a heated weld press was used in the transition point. I hope that makes some sort of sense.









Yeah I notice that, I was thinking I would have to recover the whole panel. And try to figure out a way to make that transition point look nice.


----------



## AshleyRG (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*

Looks like this isn't going to be fun


----------



## obadiah (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (AshleyRG)*

Its really not that bad, use a soldering iron and melt the presses out and then use other pieces of plastic to put the new ones in. I have talked with many guys who have put black doorcards in their grey doors and it looks smooth as hell. The trick is finding nice doorcards to go in. Any good shop can do this as well, so you really shouldn't have to worry about the nitty-gritty... just show them the money.








Best of luck!


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_
Yeah I notice that, I was thinking I would have to recover the whole panel. And try to figure out a way to make that transition point look nice.
 
Let me know if you figure out a way because I'm scratching my head over this one.


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (obadiah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obadiah* »_Its really not that bad, use a soldering iron and melt the presses out and then use other pieces of plastic to put the new ones in. I have talked with many guys who have put black doorcards in their grey doors and it looks smooth as hell. The trick is finding nice doorcards to go in. Any good shop can do this as well, so you really shouldn't have to worry about the nitty-gritty... just show them the money.








Best of luck!
 

I really wish it was that easy but have "you" actually tried that?







I have and every single attempt looked like a very Ghetto finish because there is no way in hell you will get a straight line with no "flash" edging.


----------



## AshleyRG (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*

Sooo would I just be better off posting a WTB for the same inserts I have, just in black?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (AshleyRG)*

I currently working on a mono-to-two-tone interior change in my tan leathered GLS.
Have converted almost all of my inner door handles, switches, speaker covers, b-pillar covers, door sills, cluster underpanels, and rear seat panels to black.
Will post pix soon.
But I'd like to add black leather to the tops of my door cards dwon to the top of the tan leather center door sections.
I'm looking too.
Here are some nice interior swaps:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61249
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1801444


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (jtdunc)*

i just finished one of my own doors that i had took completely apart, peeled the factory vinyl off the doors, the cloth on the insert, and custom made the bottom part of the factory door to house 2 6" midbass drivers that is re-upholstered in close-matching grey vinyl, and the center cloth insert i upholstered in grey suede and used a plastic welder (an expensive, glorified soldering pen...i like my odd-ball tools) to attatch all 3 pieces back together, ya it was a pain, but it looks damn near factory, im also painting the black plastic door handle gloss black, the window switch piece white to match the exterior, when i have a pic of my door, ill post it up....it didnt take much to separate the doors, just used a dremel and grinded the plastic tabs, then when it was time to attatch, used the plastic welder w/ a universal welding plastic and its solid just like factory


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

Hey don't forget the pics's.
What brand is the plastic welder (an expensive, glorified soldering pen...i like my odd-ball tools)?
And Where you got it ?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SQJettaIV* »_i just finished one of my own doors that i had took completely apart, peeled the factory vinyl off the doors, the cloth on the insert, and custom made the bottom part of the factory door to house 2 6" midbass drivers that is re-upholstered in close-matching grey vinyl, and the center cloth insert i upholstered in grey suede and used a plastic welder (an expensive, glorified soldering pen...i like my odd-ball tools) to attatch all 3 pieces back together, ya it was a pain, but it looks damn near factory, im also painting the black plastic door handle gloss black, the window switch piece white to match the exterior, when i have a pic of my door, ill post it up....it didnt take much to separate the doors, just used a dremel and grinded the plastic tabs, then when it was time to attatch, used the plastic welder w/ a universal welding plastic and its solid just like factory
 
Great tips and tool info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (JETTAWOLFS98)*

its from urethane supply company, called mini-weld model 5 airless plastic welder model #5500ht, go to http://www.urethanesupply.com, it was $185 if im not mistaken, it can adhere all sortsa plastics together (urethane,abs,polycarbonate,bumpers) i got it from my tool guy off his tool truck that makes weekly stops at my shop, havent used it many times, but it definitely comes in handy


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

OUch - better do some panels for some local vortexers to recoup some of that $185.
But nice to have.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (jtdunc)*

i got it a few months ago....ive actually got step-by-step pics on how it was built...i just have to figure out how to post pics here and i can show off some of the work...took me an hour or so to put the door back together, had to clamp the pieces together so they were close together so it would still look factory, not really a hard thing to do if i were to do it again....then again, im redoing my rear doors as soon as the fronts are done except im taking the factory speaker grill off and makin it smooth


----------



## biggdub (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (AshleyRG)*

you can get one of those plastic welding deals at harborfreight.com they have all sorts of toosl cheap i believe it is under 50 bucks for the kit . thats better then 185 especially if it doesnt work out for you 185 is alot of dough to try to experiment with.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (biggdub)*

well, i finally got some pics that are worth showing:
passenger door








this one's the driver door minus the insert








here's some backside pics of the doors and how i got them back together:
















when i get them on the door and the plastic pieces done, ill post up more pics


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

^^ Nice Job! A couple of questions for you. Was that center piece always separate from the rest of the door panel? If not, how did you remove it, with a dremel? And how did you reattacht it? 
Tom


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*

Nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (webthread)*

Here is a pic of my black trim swap:








Just installed some blue LED alarm units into my doors and just think if I add more black to the trim, it will be too much.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_^^ Nice Job! A couple of questions for you. Was that center piece always separate from the rest of the door panel? If not, how did you remove it, with a dremel? And how did you reattacht it? 
Tom

i removed it w/ a dremel and plastic welded it back on....the door is actually 3 separate pieces







well, this is what the bulk part looks like after its separated and stripped of the factory vinyl


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

^^Gotcha thanks. I am assuming your door panel skeleton was plastic then, right? My A3 door card looks like press board fibers, I am not sure how I can reattach it if I dremel it off.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*

try using a quick-setting epoxy after takin them apart.....the top and bottom panels are plastic, the insert is a heavy cardboard....i havent seen the back of a mk3 door panel before, so im not too sure if its similarly built or not


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SQJettaIV* »_i havent seen the back of a mk3 door panel before, so im not too sure if its similarly built or not

I don't think its the same. Mine (A3) looks like pressboard fibers. I will take some pics and post them up.


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*

What adhesive did you use to put that vynle on the door. Also what kind of vynle is that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awsome job by the way


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (Slvr6Dub)*

thanks....i used heat-activated contact cement and brushed it on by hand on the vinyl and panel....not too sure what kind of vinyl it was, i got it shipped from an upholstery supplier in atlanta, ga called keyston brothers, the type was off a chart called partners leather/vinyl matching...it has a similar grain to factory and a very close color...when i get them on the door, ill start posting pics, got my painter painting my interior pieces right now so it should be soon


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (UPDATE!!!)*

well, for all whove seen some of my handiwork get to see the final product as well as some other little additions:
what i got from the painter just last week:








driver's door:








passenger door:








overlook of my car's interior:








in case yer wondering...i took the a/c vent pieces and had them painted gloss black, i smoothed the front console and took the ashtray out and had that painted gloss black, the plastic surrounding the door pull handles are black and what used to be grey plastic on the doors was painted white, the black plastic around the radio was painted black, and a trim piece that surrounds the radio and a/c controls was painted white. im waiting for the steering column cover to come back, didnt turn out too great, but everything else is up


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

Very nice. What did you mix the paint with and what type of paint is it. Looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

Nice work!!! And damn son, 8 midrange speakers up front. Nice!


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (Slvr6Dub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Great Congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (Slvr6Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slvr6Dub* »_Very nice. What did you mix the paint with and what type of paint is it. Looks really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its just regular paint they paint cars with. i scuffed and primed the plastic pieces and had my painter paint/clear them
about the "8" midranges...there are actually 10 speakers total up front: 2 4's and a tweeter in each kick panel, and 2 6's in the door...rear speakers are not connected and there are 2 10's in an enclosure in the rear deck and the amps mounted behind the back seats


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

Simply amazing. Wish I lived near you so I could see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SQJettaIV* »_
about the "8" midranges...there are actually 10 speakers total up front: 2 4's and a tweeter in each kick panel, and 2 6's in the door...rear speakers are not connected and there are 2 10's in an enclosure in the rear deck and the amps mounted behind the back seats


WHAT!!! I CAN'T HEAR YOU, YOUR STEREO IS TOO LOUD!!!








Nice, what many watts are you pumping out?


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_
WHAT!!! I CAN'T HEAR YOU, YOUR STEREO IS TOO LOUD!!!








Nice, what many watts are you pumping out?

the amps are orion xtr900.2's (3 of them)...i'd say about 300-400 for the kickpanels, 300-400 for the doors and about 800-900 going to the subs (that's all total per side)....it gets loud i can say that, but its not built to be loud, but to sound good, but i have plenty of headroom so i can jam at low and high volume


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

SQJettaIV, can you help me out by telling me a brand name and a product name of the heat-activated contact cement you used to recover your door panels with?
I would REALLY appreciate it!
Thanks!
-T.J.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (G60Driver)*

well, really u can use any contact adhesive (keep away from spray can stuff, it wont hold fer crap after a short time)...the trick is if yer vinyling a panel to let the glue set for 10 min or until its not sticky, then work the vinyl on the panel and heat it, then use a wet rag to cool it down, u can heat it up w/ a heat gun (an 1000-degree hair dryer) or a hair dryer set on high heat....but if u want the glue, go to http://www.selectproducts.com and look under adhesives and i think its high-temp adhesive 206g (the letter might be different, but i think it just denotes color), there are also some good products made by 3m or u can use dap weldwood contact cement.....hope that helps


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

Thanks man! Your help is REALLY appreciated! This is why I love the vortex so much. People are willing to help each other with info!!








Thanks again!
-T.J.


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (G60Driver)*

OH MY! The ideas that go through my head after looking at that website!

That place is cool as ****!


----------



## AshleyRG (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (COSitsWORTHit)*

Alright so I gave up on trying myself because I couldn't get anything to go right so I might as well spend the 500 to have it done professionally so if the wiring gets messed up, it's not at my expense... but I need some opinions...
Alright so my car has the tan/black interior. I swapped my tan seats out for black and the only fabric left that's tan is the door inserts, arm rest, and ceiling and floor. The only thing I want black are the inserts and arm rest.... then I'm going to have the exterior painted black (it's green now). Does the tan and black sound hot or not? Please only comment if you know the interior style I'm talking about - Black on the tops of all the plastic and tan everywhere else. Opinions? Ideas?


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (AshleyRG)*

I just attempted doing my back dash with a VW emblem under it and it was coming out well and then I blistered the vinyl in a spot and it wouldn't stay down...so I am doing it again.


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (COSitsWORTHit)*

I checked out that web site and have ordered their Video on making things with fiberglass. This way I can see what is involved and hopefully start making some sick stuff.


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (Slvr6Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slvr6Dub* »_I checked out that web site and have ordered their Video on making things with fiberglass. This way I can see what is involved and hopefully start making some sick stuff.

best way is to just start doing it on some practice pieces and then move onto actual panels....that's how i got started, and now its what i do for a living....


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

one way to be able to do those mk3 door panels at home is to create some piping to finish off the edge. but that will be pretty difficult with the compound curves. you really need to be able to work a sewing machine well


----------



## kalare (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (SQJettaIV)*

How did you get the suede to form to the door cards so nicely?


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Reupholstering Door Panels (kalare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalare* »_How did you get the suede to form to the door cards so nicely?
 it took me about 3-4 tries per door and about 3 pieces to get it as close as i can get w/out having an upholsterer stitch them....i started on one area of the panel and worked the material around until i had no wrinkles and the panel was covered (there are some wrinkles if u want to nit-pick, but they are near the vinyl parts of the door where it attatches) it was a pain, but i think i got it pretty good, just stretched the crap outta it until i had it where i wanted it


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

i forgot to mention...i took the factory cloth off that panel and saned the junk foam crap smooth and then put the suede on it, its actually on the panel, not overlayed on the cloth


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (SQJettaIV)*

bump for my watched list


----------



## Wheelchairboy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pwe312)*

If anyone needs MkIV tan door cards with black cloth center pieces I have all four for sale.
I did the job myself.
1. Buy black on black cards off ebay.
2. Remove current tan on tan door cards.
3. Remove tan cloth center pieces from tan/tan door cards and black center pieces from black/black door cards.
4. Swap center pieces and trunk locks.
5. Re-attach center pieces with hot glue using the old connection points.
6. Viola, tan/black cards and black/tan cards. Re-install black/tan cards, sell tan/black cards.
So yeah, IM me if you want em...


----------

